# Bernera Beach , Glenelg Update



## Mul (Feb 17, 2018)

Copy from a FB Page I follow

I stayed here over the Ratagan Pass waiting for the wee Turntable Ferry last July. Seemed to be lot of fulltimers in Caravans.

Looks like they're off for the time being ...


_Bernera Beach Group - Glenelg
 6 February at 16:55 · Due to legalities and possibilities of enforced fines the landowners of Bernera Beach area in Glenelg reluctantly decided to close the beach for further motorhome and caravan usage. With this is mind height restriction bars are now in place. However, the landowners approached the community council with the offer that if they, or a group with their support, were willing to take it on and create a discreet, environmentally friendly and properly controlled legal site with profits going to community causes of their choice, then they would allow this to happen.
 The Bernera beach group was formed and is now looking at obtaining planning permission and funding for this. It will involve a layout with legal spacing between motorhomes and caravans plus a fresh water supply and holding tanks for black and grey waste. As is normal, these things take time, indeed there is no guarantee it will be successful but this facebook page has been set up to keep interested parties up to date with the procedure and we hope at some time in the not to distant future to be able to be able to give some positive news and even an opening date!
 =============================
 Bernera Beach Group - Glenelg Bernera Beach Group - Glenelg
 Bernera Beach Group - Glenelg Paul, thank you for your comments. The beach is not closed as such. It is still open to visitors and responsible campers. The Bernera beach group are working hard with the landowners and the necessary authorities in trying to get the beach open to camper vans and caravans again as soon as possible. We are also currently exploring various avenues of funding to install a fresh water supply and septic holding tanks for human waste, which currently is being buried by some irresponsible users in and around the beach. Our intention is, as you say, to create a income stream that will support local community clubs and projects from the youngest of the community to our elderly residents and create a pleasant area so our visitors, day or longer stay, can enjoy this very special part of the country. We are hoping that people who love this and visit us regularly will appreciate that we want this area open to visitors and locals alike to use and enjoy. I can assure you we are working very hard to do this.
 Once again thank you for your comments.
Bernera Beach Group - Glenelg - Publications | Facebook_


----------



## eddyt (Feb 17, 2018)

Mul said:


> Copy from a FB Page I follow
> 
> I stayed here over the Ratagan Pass waiting for the wee Turntable Ferry last July. Seemed to be lot of fulltimers in Caravans.
> 
> ...



hi
  aye its a shame i go up there a lot. the beach was never messy off the 
  campers. i never seen any ****, just off the sheep. there is a toilet in the 
  comunity centre and shower for £1.


----------



## Mul (Feb 17, 2018)




----------

